# N scale layout on a door



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

See my friend's cool layout


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Pretty nice. Not that my modeling skills are anywhere close. My 1990's N layout was on a hollow-core door, and the thickness of the door made running feeder wires and turnout wiring even more of a chore. I suppose modern electronics helps.


----------

